

Web Graphics – Past, Present and Future - abraham
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/09/web-graphics-past-present-and-future.html

======
SkyMarshal
TLDR: Brief intro to WebGL, a new JS API that allows access to gfx hardware in
the browser, used for embedding 3D gfx in websites. Another component of
HTML5. Still being finalized, but is turned on by default in the latest
Chromium builds for testing and feedback. Good stuff, more info here:

<http://learningwebgl.com/>

